# Andy Farrington



## xuthal (May 15, 2007)

Anyone heard of this luthier?I cant find his website if he has one.Apparently he made kurt cobains mustang,johnny cash' black beauty and jack blacks double cutaway acoustic.


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

xuthal said:


> Anyone heard of this luthier?I cant find his website if he has one.Apparently he made kurt cobains mustang,johnny cash' black beauty and jack blacks double cutaway acoustic.


Well I think that's because the luthier's name is Danny Ferrington. Danny built a guitar for Cash. I think Jack was misquoted.....or he actually didn't know.
Danny is quite well known and even was in partnership with Kramer for a while. Made guitars for a lot of people.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Wasn't there a book about him too? A Google would find out...oh yeah there it is...and Google images has some droolworthy images too. He made some pretty offbeat guitars of very good quality, at least according to guitar press legend. 

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

Mooh said:


> Wasn't there a book about him too? A Google would find out...oh yeah there it is...
> 
> Peace, Mooh.


Sure is. I have/had it. I went to look for it before replying but it's not where it's supposed to be....

Made a great guitar for Ry Cooder. I saw Ry play it at the Little Village concert way back.


----------

